# Severums



## Tank (Feb 27, 2005)

Can a pair of severums and 6 cory's go in a 55gal? Is there room left for some tetras and if so what kind?


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah that should be ok for 2 sevs as long as you dont add any other cichlids, as for the tetras it depends because the sevs might see them as feeders.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

A small school (6) of the _larger _types of tetras should be ok... No neons or anything like that.

Severums usually aren't _real _aggressive in my experience. But they will eat other fish if they're small enough.


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

I had severums and corie cats once, with no problem at all. As for tetras, like what has been said, jut make sure they are big enough to keep out of the sevs' mouths. :twisted:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think you can have the corys and severums together. and as long as they arent too small, they shouldnt get eaten. ive had a pair before that NEVER touched any other fish


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have one thats a bully..


----------



## nano_cube (Mar 6, 2005)

I have three, they get along with my discus, but not with my angelfish that I moved to another tank. lol Wierd :chair: :|


----------



## firetrie (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a large severum in a 75 gal tank. I have two corys 2.5", Pair convicts 2", a female Jack Dempsey 5.5", a Blood Parrot 3", Three plecos 14" 6" 3", Pair Pearl Gouramis 2", a Rope Fish 14", Bunch of guppies (food), grass shrimp (also Food), 2 white clouds.

I have an Emporer, Penguin 125, 10gal refugium, UGF w/powerheads, a custom skimmer, 18watt UV and 1200gal/hr curiculation pump. 

I'm overstocked but over filtered too. 
Answer to your question - As long as your stats stay good and your fish seem happy, go for it.


----------

